# Kohler 2 cylinder engine



## Murray Man (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a Kohler 2 cylinder engine, i was wondering if these were good engines or not?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, Kohler engines are good motors. They are built tough and I don't see many in the small engine shop where I work. The Kohler Engine group is not far from my town. I like Kohler engines, but the parts are kinda expensive like Honda. Refer to my most recent post in the following thread: http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12181


----------



## Murray Man (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks ,me and my dad were going to put it on my cub cadet 2135.the motor that's on it and the 2 cylinder are both shaft driven.


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

I have it from a Cub mechanic that the Command is a great engine.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

the commands are awsome motors dont take alot of fuel and dont have the problems like the old ones , i like briggs have had very good luck with them kawasaki makes a good motor too


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a Kohler courage SV735 with over 500 hours on it and it purrs like a champion that it is..


----------

